# steering wheel cluster



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

hey everyone I just bought a new black 06' GTO WHOOHOO.
traided up from a 99' z28. I couldnt say no to a 34000 out the door price. I def. know how to talk the talk i guess. Anyways i wanna upgrade my sound system. I have a DEH-P9400mp pioneer sterio and want to use the steering wheel controls for with it. I was wondering if anyone has done this b4? I would really like to know how and if you are able to do this with this brand/model of stereo. Im also going to be posibly putting in my 2 12" Punch 2's. Any info and or ideas and or tips would be greatly apreciated thank fellas.

jag


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

jagyro said:


> hey everyone I just bought a new black 06' GTO WHOOHOO.
> traided up from a 99' z28. I couldnt say no to a 34000 out the door price. I def. know how to talk the talk i guess. Anyways i wanna upgrade my sound system. I have a DEH-P9400mp pioneer sterio and want to use the steering wheel controls for with it. I was wondering if anyone has done this b4? I would really like to know how and if you are able to do this with this brand/model of stereo. Im also going to be posibly putting in my 2 12" Punch 2's. Any info and or ideas and or tips would be greatly apreciated thank fellas.
> 
> jag


Congratulations- - - I think.

Not sure how you went out the door with that price, unless you were way upside down on your Z28; but if you're happy, I'm happy.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

how much did u pay?? they sold it to me at just over 32k minus taxes and crap, 74 miles on the car and no prior test drives were done on the car"still had tape."

06 gto


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

jagyro said:


> how much did u pay?? they sold it to me at just over 32k minus taxes and crap, 74 miles on the car and no prior test drives were done on the car"still had tape."
> 
> 06 gto


I paid 26K for an '05. I realize you bought an '06, but that's a big difference. 

Rebates are probably less on the '06, so maybe that adds up.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

ohh np anyways back to subject anyone installed an after market stereo to use the cluster in the streering wheel??


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

www.crutchfield.com offers an adaptor that will hook up to most aftermarket stereo's so that the Steering Wheel controls are fully functional. Not sure if anyone's come up with anything that allows you to still have the dashboard display work. That's why I haven't changed the stock head unit.

:cool


----------

